# goat fly mask?



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

After pulling a star thistle out of my doeling's eye, I've decided that she needs a fly mask. Badly. =P Does anybody know of a place where I could buy one? I know there are cow/alpaca masks out there, just looking for a recommendation...the doeling is a 40# nigerian/fainter cross, so she's pretty small. I just need something to keep poky things out of her bad eye.


----------

